# GRAPE COLOR? ECONOMY FRUIT JAR



## bamascavenger (Oct 16, 2008)

Please exuse photos especially bottom. I found this in an attic wrapped in a box and thought the color odd and i know NOTHING of jars. on the front it says in cursive; ECONOMY under that trademark. 
 The bottom reads; KERR  GLASS MFG. CO. PORTLAND, ORE. Is it common, age? and what type lid would go on this? thank you very much.


----------



## bamascavenger (Oct 16, 2008)

2nd pic


----------



## bamascavenger (Oct 16, 2008)

3


----------



## cordilleran (Oct 17, 2008)

Not a rare or unusual color. Out here in the northwest, Economy jars are common since they were produced in nearby Portland, Oregon during the first 15 years, or so, of the 20th century. The closure was a metal lid affixed with bands that snapped in place over the extended lip. Find one in other than clear (sun-colored amethyst) glass from the same period and you have yourself a rarity.


----------



## bamascavenger (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, Cordilleran. Can you or someone show me a picture of the lid that needs to go on this jar? Are they that hard to find? And.....If...."IF," I FIND ONE YOU ARE TELLING ME I WOULD HAVE A RARE ITEM? So, It must be a hard one to find if i am reading into your feedback. This jar was on a Mountain farm way down here in North Alabama. Have not seen one here before is why i was asking. And you say they are common in Oregon? And so is the color, Correct? Thank you in advance fo any feedback, Terry.[]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep, they are pretty easy to come by and most have a purple tint to them. The tint must have been from heating them during the canning process. Here is a pic of the type lid they use. This one is on a Schram jar which was made from the same style mold as the Economy. Kerr bought out both and droped the Schram logo but kept using the Economy logo for a few years. They came in sizes from 1/2 gallon to pint.


----------

